# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور مكتبة لاجمل مساجد فى العالم

## امير الصمت

تركيا ومسجد السلطان أحمد باسطنبول:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مسجد السليمانية   باكستان ومسجد فيصل في إسلام أباد:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    مسجد أورتاكوي:      مسجد الحسن الثاني   يقع بمدينة الدار البيضاء هو خامس أكبر مسجد في العالم،    ومن المغرب إلى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ومسجد الشيخ زايد:   يعرف أيضاً باسم الجامع الكبير، ويقع في مدينة أبوظبي،   قبة المسجد الرئيسية تعتبر أكبر  قبة في العالم  ومن دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، نمر سريعاً على الكويت لنشاهد مسجد فاطمة:   ومن الكويت إلى روسيا مسجد كول شريف   نترك روسيا الآن لنعود إلى باكستان مرة أخرى، مسجد بادشاهي:  ومن روسيا إلى سلطنة بروناي    مسجد السلطان عمر علي سيف الدين:   مسجد قبة الصخرة    الهند مسجد جاما أو المسجد الجامع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ماليزيا   المسجد الأزرق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] نترك مسجد بوترا جايا لنذهب إلى مسجد رائع آخر في ماليزيا وهو مسجد الكريستال  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

مسجد خالد بن الوليد - حمص - سوريا 
مسجد كولالمبور 
مسجد زلتين - ليبيا 
مسجد برمنغهام _ بريطانيا 
مسجد زلفي - سلطنة عمان 
مسجد كولا سلانكور 
الجامع الازهر - القاهرة 
المسجد الأموي - دمشق 
مسجد اورتكوي - مضيق البوسفور  
مسجد صافيد - ايران 
مسجد بوترا جايا 
مسجد جويك تيب - توركمنستان 
مسجد فيصل - باكستان 
مسجد وزير خان لاهور - باكستان 
ساحة المسجد الازرق - تركيا 
مسجد نيروبي - كينيا    مسجد خالد بن الوليد - حمص - سوريا 
مسجد كولالمبور 
مسجد زلتين - ليبيا

----------


## امير الصمت

* 
مسجد عمرو بن العاص مصر 
الجامع الأزهر مصر 
المسجد الجامع القيروان 
أحد مساجد العاصمة الجزائرية 
مسجد رياض كينيا 
مسجد مقديشو الصومال 
مسجد مراكش المغرب 
مسجد محمد علي القاهرة 
جامع الحسن الثاني المغرب 
مسجد باني بوركينافاسو 
مساجد من القاهرة 
مسجد الخلفاء الراشدين ارتيريا 
مسجد الجمعة موروني جزر القمر 
مسجد في كيب تاون* *جنوب افريقيا* * 
مسجد بوجوني مالي 
مسجد من اسمرة ارتيريا 
مسجد مدينة الصّحراء وادي دراء ، المغرب 
البوسنة والهرسك 
مسجد شريف* *بيرمينجهام* *
مسجد سالزبورج* *النمسا* *
مسجد هالستات* *النمسا* *
مسجد إثيم بي* *البانيا* *
المركز الثّقافي الإسلامي لندن  
مسجد باتومي* *جورجيا* *
مسجد ايوانينا* *اليونان* *
مسجد اورتاكي* *اسطنبول تركيا* *
مسجد الملك فهد* *ماربيلا اسبانيا** 
مسجد من صوفيا* *بلغاريا* *
مسجد زلزال* *تركيا** 
مسجد بودرم* *تركيا** 
مسجد قرية أرا سينوفو مقدونيا 
مساجد امريكية* *المركزالثقافي الإسلامي**تمبا ، اريزونا* * 
المركزالإسلامي* *واشنطن* * 
المركزالإسلامي* *ديترويت ، ميشيغان** 
المركزالإسلامي* *دنفر ، كولورادو* *
مسجد الفجر* *انديانا بوليس ، انديانا** 
جمعية المركزالإسلامي* *هيوستن ، تكساس**   مسجد الزيتونة (تونس)*

----------

